# Dubia Roaches?



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Are you supposed to gutload dubia's?? Got some small ones for my chameleon, and wondering if there supposed to be fed or just fired straight in there?

cheers


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

If you starve you dubia for a couple of days they will eat anything you put in front of them. 

It all depends on what you want to go in to your chameleon, obviously if your roaches have been brought up on dog food you wouldn't want that going inside your chameleon.

Just pick a food thats good for your chameleon and feed it to the roaches first.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok matey cheers - they've had a munch on some Watercress, will change it this eve, and see what the cham thinks of his menu in the morning


----------



## .:KayLee:. (Aug 23, 2008)

Roaches fed on dog/cat food is fine - its whats normally recommended. Its full of protein etc. You just have to make sure you give them some water substitute as its a dry food, so things like orange slices or even lettuce.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

I feed mine a bowl of crush up dog foo/oats.. Then a supplement of fresh food


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

If I wasn't clear in my first post its fine to feed the roaches dog food but you wouldn't want your to give them to your lizards with a gut full of dog food. 

If using dog food I would recommend getting them in a separate tub the day before you want to use them for your lizard and having the roaches eat something more appropriate for a day.

Personally I feed all my roaches on a vegetarian diet then there is no worries about my reps eating animal parts.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

imginy said:


> If I wasn't clear in my first post its fine to feed the roaches dog food but you wouldn't want your to give them to your lizards with a gut full of dog food.
> 
> If using dog food I would recommend getting them in a separate tub the day before you want to use them for your lizard and having the roaches eat something more appropriate for a day.
> 
> Personally I feed all my roaches on a vegetarian diet then there is no worries about my reps eating animal parts.


I am only feeding this as a staple food to get my colony going! Once I get my lizard in a few months and my colony is going I will seperate the roaches i want to feed in another box for a few days and feed veg and vitamins..


----------



## kopstar (Nov 6, 2010)

You know those beardie dry food pellets that beardies or any other reptile for that matter, won't eat? Roaches love 'em with the added bonus that they gut load.


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

kopstar said:


> You know those beardie dry food pellets that beardies or any other reptile for that matter, won't eat? Roaches love 'em with the added bonus that they gut load.


Certain Beardies will eat those pellets, in fact all three of mine have, and most of the juveniles i have raised do too, because I used to offer pellets, among a variety of other food, since they were young. I dont use it anymore and it has nothing to do with roaches but i thought id just say.

Bill


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

kopstar said:


> You know those beardie dry food pellets that beardies or any other reptile for that matter, won't eat? Roaches love 'em with the added bonus that they gut load.


Sorted! I'm gonna use those


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Definitely gutload them!! Lol.

Carrots seem to go down well, as well as Apple, Cucumber(don't like to use though goes soggy), and pumpkin. Any fruit and veg I'm sure they will eat anyway. 

Nav x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

nsn89 said:


> Definitely gutload them!! Lol.
> 
> Carrots seem to go down well, as well as Apple, Cucumber(don't like to use though goes soggy), and pumpkin. Any fruit and veg I'm sure they will eat anyway.
> 
> ...


Oranges go down well


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Trootle said:


> Oranges go down well


Yea! Forgot to say that  lol

Nav x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dazzer2 (Mar 31, 2010)

Trootle said:


> Oranges go down well


orange is roach equivalent of viagra !!!!
they love it mate and it makes em mate :lol2:
dazzer


----------



## Nudd (Jul 21, 2010)

kopstar said:


> You know those beardie dry food pellets that beardies or any other reptile for that matter, won't eat? Roaches love 'em with the added bonus that they gut load.


I use that as well


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Nudd said:


> I use that as well


Errrgh, but that nasty rubbish is going into your rep's tummy lol. It's better to feed it veggies and fruit:2thumb:


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

All this talk of oranges.... you guys must be rich :lol2:

Carrots are just as good and if you buy in bulk are a fraction of the cost.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

imginy said:


> All this talk of oranges.... you guys must be rich :lol2:
> 
> Carrots are just as good and if you buy in bulk are a fraction of the cost.


The only thing that annoy's me about carrot's is that, you buy a huge pack and you use like two carrots...Then the rest of the pack is all soft etc lol. 

I use about one carrot a week at the moment. 

Maybe i could freeze the carrot? lol.

Nav


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

nsn89 said:


> The only thing that annoy's me about carrot's is that, you buy a huge pack and you use like two carrots...Then the rest of the pack is all soft etc lol.
> 
> I use about one carrot a week at the moment.
> 
> ...


Oh I am at a point where I could throw 10 carrots in every day lol
If I was to use oranges every day it would cost me about £2 a day.

Mine get 3 days a week carrots and 3 days a week chicken mash then the other day they will get apples. Total about £2 a week.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

imginy said:


> Oh I am at a point where I could throw 10 carrots in every day lol
> If I was to use oranges every day it would cost me about £2 a day.
> 
> Mine get 3 days a week carrots and 3 days a week chicken mash then the other day they will get apples. Total about £2 a week.


Oh your ok then. I guess freezing and refreezing a carrot won't do it any harm...I will find out :2thumb: haha.


----------



## Nudd (Jul 21, 2010)

nsn89 said:


> Errrgh, but that nasty rubbish is going into your rep's tummy lol. It's better to feed it veggies and fruit:2thumb:


The Dubia also have fruit and veg with it Im not mean, they eat better than me some days :lol2:


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Nudd said:


> The Dubia also have fruit and veg with it Im not mean, they eat better than me some days :lol2:


Haha, they definitely eat better than me i never eat fruit or veg lol.

Nav


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

I'm using chicken mash, chick pellets and a little dried catfood all mixed togther, been giving them fresh kale the last week or so because its on offer at morrisons. normally use oranges, raisins, carrot broc and have used these school fruit bars, because the kids wont eat them!!

when feed my yemen i put the roaches in a plastic pot with calcium or multi vit and the cham eats straight out of the tub thats wedged in branches


----------



## LeopardGeckoss (Aug 5, 2011)

im guna breed some dubias soon is it easy


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Bearded-Dragons said:


> im guna breed some dubias soon is it easy


Ask Stephen17 on here he helped me out I've only just started 

Nav 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeopardGeckoss (Aug 5, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> Ask Stephen17 on here he helped me out I've only just started
> 
> Nav
> 
> ...



ok cheers mate i will do have you had any babys dubias yet then :lol2:


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Bearded-Dragons said:


> ok cheers mate i will do have you had any babys dubias yet then :lol2:


Yeah quite a few. Although only one of my baby Leo's eats them lol. The rest eat mealies so I'm trying to get him on mealies so it's easier for me and then maybe keep the roaches for variety  lol.

How many reps do you have to feed?

Nav


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

roaches by far the best feeder, gut loading is simple if ur looking after ur roaches properly u wont need to worry about it, just grab them throw them into viv. check out my site in signature for more help. videos be added soon

tony


----------

